# uveitis iritis



## semajkroy (Jul 13, 2013)

I've been googling and doing searches on forms to see if anyone has treated this eye disease with medicinal cannabis, I've read of one study on Google 3 patients reported success, in dealing with this condition for the past 10 years I have found when I smoke I seem to have less problems in certain stubborn times where I decided to stop taking all prescribed medicines my eyes improved as long as I was fluently smoking 

I wish someone would do more research on this disease but its not very common I'm sure there is a strain out there that would help 

my state is not a medicinal state 

does anyone else have experience with this

I can post up as much inf as you want on the eye disease if this thread does not die from birth


----------



## MHud (Dec 19, 2013)

My girlfriend has been on mess and steroids for the past three years. Tonight I'm going to make her smoke some green. I'll report back.



semajkroy said:


> I've been googling and doing searches on forms to see if anyone has treated this eye disease with medicinal cannabis, I've read of one study on Google 3 patients reported success, in dealing with this condition for the past 10 years I have found when I smoke I seem to have less problems in certain stubborn times where I decided to stop taking all prescribed medicines my eyes improved as long as I was fluently smoking
> 
> I wish someone would do more research on this disease but its not very common I'm sure there is a strain out there that would help
> 
> ...


----------



## fattiemcnuggins (Dec 19, 2013)

My mrs has gotten iritis numerous times despite being a daily smoker. She also got toxoplasmosis on her retina and went blind in that eye. Thanks to a shitload of steroids, anti biotics, and anti parasite meds she is back to 20/20. Crazy shit. And no we don"t have cats!


----------



## KineBoisin420 (Jan 25, 2014)

Uveitis/Iritis is a tricky one to treat, as every eye blink irritates the already inflamed areas, so steroids are used to "Break the cycle" of inflammation. And things can deteriorate quite quickly with this disease, so one has to be careful, as you can lose eyesight if not properly treated. I've personally not found smoked or ingested cannabis helpful at breaking the cycle during an acute attack. But overall, I find CBD-rich cannabis helpful at keeping my immune system in check, along with a daily juicing regimen, which includes cannabis leaves from CBD-rich plants, as well as other veggies and greens.


----------

